# Maui now  -- it is torrential rain and wind - yikes



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2011)

We are sitting in our Whaler unit with howling winds and torrential rain.  Fortunately the whale watch company let us reschedule to next week!

It is pouring so hard and wind blowing so much that the street signal in Kaanapali near Westin blew down .  Kind of wished we had stayed in San Diego  .

Our plane flight yesterday was delayed three hours and the flight over was very bouncy but at least it was not pouring then.  FYI Enterprise Rentals is located a little ways from the rest and are in a mobile home-sort of.  We did get a nice car for the $14/day (Hotwire).

Will all you Tuggers stop the Rain Dance now  .  I think Maui has gotten enough for this month!  I will try to keep you posted.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  We're suppose to fly into Honolulu this Saturday. We're staying at Waikiki for 10 days at Wyndham - hopefully we get decent weather.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 12, 2011)

Get ye to Wailea!  If it's raining there, you might as well prepare for the inevitable locust invasion.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2011)

Find a good book, make a pitcher of your favorite adult beverage, put your feet up, and relax.  Do you have an ocean view?  Even better!

We were on the BI once when there was a tropical storm so big it even had a name, and I read all of one of the Harry Potter books that week.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 12, 2011)

Once, long ago I went on a club trip to Maui in March, and it rained for about 5 days nonstop.  The travel people tried to come up with some alternate things for us to do.  One day, they put us on the underwater submarine tour.  Another day, we took a covered boat out (in the pouring rain) and snorkeled at Molokini.  We were given wet suits and it was actually okay snorkeling in the rain.  You're already wet.  We saw a whale on the way back, so I guess they were still around.  I also remember hanging out, shopping and snacking at the little indoor mall & shops in Kanaapali Village.  Maybe you could go out to see a movie, go to a museum, or a cultural center.  Check & see if anyone is performing anything, anywhere.  

It's good you're there for 2 full weeks, because eventually the rain will go away & it will be gorgeous again.

Keeping fingers crossed that you get better weather soon! 

-- Rene


----------



## gravitar (Jan 12, 2011)

*Weather for next week*

http://www.accuweather.com/us/hi/lahaina/96761/forecast-details.asp?fday=6

If you can hold out until Saturday it will be nice!

Steve


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rene*



Rene McDaniel said:


> Once, long ago I went on a club trip to Maui in March, and it rained for about 5 days nonstop.  The travel people tried to come up with some alternate things for us to do.  One day, they put us on the underwater submarine tour.  Another day, we took a covered boat out (in the pouring rain) and snorkeled at Molokini.  We were given wet suits and it was actually okay snorkeling in the rain.  You're already wet.  We saw a whale on the way back, so I guess they were still around.  I also remember hanging out, shopping and snacking at the little indoor mall & shops in Kanaapali Village.  Maybe you could go out to see a movie, go to a museum, or a cultural center.  Check & see if anyone is performing anything, anywhere.
> 
> It's good you're there for 2 full weeks, because eventually the rain will go away & it will be gorgeous again.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rene.  We come to Maui almost every July but we did a private exchange to see the whales.  With this weather I would guess the dear whales are 'staying under and out of this'.  

We have our Cribbage and Monopoly boards and the Whaler Village is right next door so we can jump into their shops if we feel strapped.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Denise*



DeniseM said:


> Find a good book, make a pitcher of your favorite adult beverage, put your feet up, and relax.  Do you have an ocean view?  Even better!
> 
> We were on the BI once when there was a tropical storm so big it even had a name, and I read all of one of the Harry Potter books that week.



Ocean view?  You better believe it!  On normal days we can see Lanai and Molokai from our lanai.  We are on the 8th floor, oceanfront and it is a fixed unit, fixed two weeks (6/28-7/12).

Ironically, on sunny days the view is gorgeous -- but today the ocean is brown from mud, the trees are sideways and the two outer islands have totally disappeared -- it is rather scary!!! 

Every once in a while our patio doors get hit with a wind burst and I jump from the sound -- I am not kidding!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like when we were there a few years ago.  We did get out for our whale watching tour and ended up having to head back a bit early and try to race the storm back in.  Dh looked and said it looked like the gated of hell.  The storm won, but we got in safely.  And it was raining in Wailea as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2011)

Cathy, blow the storm out soon, we'll be there Friday afternoon. From then, the next week looks pretty good. It's snowing lightly here at home now, so even (warm) rain sounds pretty nice to me. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## nodge (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the real-tme web cam at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, which is just up the beach.  

That "pond" is where the walking path is supposed to be.  Yikes!

-nodge


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 12, 2011)

What a bunch of wimps. 

We were at Princeville during a Kona storm and the lights went out.

When I say went out I mean went out.  The whole island was dark because the primary generating station went out.  Fortunately I had a little penlight battery in my shave kit.  In total darkness that light was incredibly bright.

Can you imagine the pilots flying over to Kauai and all of a sudden Kauai disappears???

About 4 in the morning the clouds disappeared and I've never seen so many stars in my life.  Almost like you could just reach up and touch them.

Waterfalls were everywhere the next morning.

I ALWAYS pack a couple of small flashlights after that experience.  The emergency lights were defective in the condos.

Sterling


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Oops*



Kauai Kid said:


> What a bunch of wimps.
> 
> We were at Princeville during a Kona storm and the lights went out.
> 
> ...



Sterling - could you mail me one of your penlights  .  On TV here they said they cancelled an Oahu Pro/Am golf tournament and the Amateurs paid $8000 each that went to charity. They are out that money!

It's 6:30pm Hawaii time and we have strong winds.  The News says what Maui had today was NOT the real storm, that is coming tonight  .


----------



## katsgarden (Jan 12, 2011)

nodge said:


> Here is a link to the real-tme web cam at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, which is just up the beach.
> 
> That "pond" is where the walking path is supposed to be.  Yikes!
> 
> -nodge



We stayed at this resort a few years ago in December during a very stormy week.  The beach there was pretty destroyed and flooded almost up to the resort. The pool flooded as well as the parking garage. Lahaina was practically a ghost town due to flooding and many of the beaches were closed due to contamination. It was pretty scary to watch and listen, but at least we had a great place to hide out in.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 13, 2011)

Current NOAA radar is showing LIH and HNL getting pounded. OGG (Maui) less impacted with current band. Yikes.

There's flooding everywhere in the world it seems, from Australia to South America to Europe to the US. What a wild winter/summer (depending on location). Lots of people killed and injured. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 13, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> What a bunch of wimps.
> 
> We were at Princeville during a Kona storm and the lights went out.
> 
> ...



Princeville has lucked out so far. Light showers, no wind gusts. DW and I do have our 3 emergency lights ready to go.:whoopie:


----------



## PClapham (Jan 13, 2011)

here at Valley Isle the storm is beautiful!  Better than 10inches of snow...

anita


----------



## PClapham (Jan 13, 2011)

here at Valley Isle the storm is beautiful!  Better than 10inches of snow...

anita


----------



## PClapham (Jan 13, 2011)

here at Valley Isle the storm is beautiful!  Better than 10inches of snow...

anita


----------



## Calyn79 (Jan 13, 2011)

camachinist said:


> Current NOAA radar is showing LIH and HNL getting pounded. OGG (Maui) less impacted with current band. Yikes.



Yup, getting nicely pounded on Kauai's south shore that is the correct word for sure. Horizontal rain, mega wind....but the afternoon was nearly usable in that the rain stopped for a bit. The ocean is a MESS of white in front of the LBR, however, people still in the Ali'i hot tub tonight!

Also the resort just notified us that the next shipment of propane has been delayed to Kauai until Jan. 28th...a few days later to customers....hence no tiki lights at LBR until then and the heat has been shut off in the Coral pool...bummer. All resorts and users of propane on the island have been asked to comply.

The rains will stop soon. Eat, drink, shop and be merry - Hawaii is not the eastern seaboard and the temps here are warm and muggy. Must have hit near 80F in Lihue today. (shopping I was  !)


----------



## ada903 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am at Ko Olina and we are having a fierce storm out here. Heavy rain, pounding winds, lightening and thunder.  We got here on Sunday night and it rained both all day Monday and today, and we will get more rain in the coming days. I have waited for this vacation for so long!  I hope it gets better for at least one day before we fly back home on Sunday!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 13, 2011)

When storms hit Hawai'i they almost always come from the south or southwest, which is opposite of the normal trade wind patters.  So then area such as Princeville that are normally windward become leeward, with areas such as Poipu now windward.

If it's not too muddy, the Cliff trails in the Na Pali should have some spectacular waterfalls after all of this rain.  

BTW - here's a pic from our deck at Point at Poipu from summer 2009 when the remnants of the hurricane hit in August.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Jan 13, 2011)

We were in Poipu when the dams broke, 40 days of rain, we were also there when they had the Tsunami warning   Wonder what will happen Next Feb   Still nothing can stop me from going to Kauai


----------



## luvgoldns (Jan 13, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> We are sitting in our Whaler unit with howling winds and torrential rain. Fortunately the whale watch company let us reschedule to next week!
> 
> It is pouring so hard and wind blowing so much that the street signal in Kaanapali near Westin blew down . Kind of wished we had stayed in San Diego  .
> 
> ...


 
I would still rather been in Hawaii during the rain then...

Anyway, if you haven't been to the aquarium in Maui, it is quite nice.

ileneg


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 13, 2011)

*Lots of lightning!*



katsgarden said:


> We stayed at this resort a few years ago in December during a very stormy week.  The beach there was pretty destroyed and flooded almost up to the resort. The pool flooded as well as the parking garage. Lahaina was practically a ghost town due to flooding and many of the beaches were closed due to contamination. It was pretty scary to watch and listen, but at least we had a great place to hide out in.



3AM woke up to a humungous bang and the sky was lighting up at least every 30 seconds.  I am one of those that grew up in a place that rarely had this type of weather (SF) so here I am on  the computer and heart pounding -- can't sleep!

Can't wait to get back to San Diego area :ignore:


----------



## geoand (Jan 13, 2011)

We arrive on the Big Island Friday pm.  This is not the kind of thread I wanted to see this am.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2011)

geoand said:


> We arrive on the Big Island Friday pm.  This is not the kind of thread I wanted to see this am.



Forecast for the Big Island.

http://www.konaweb.com/konaweb/weather.shtml


----------



## ada903 (Jan 13, 2011)

I called Alaska today and almost changed our tickets to go home today instead of Sunday... but then decided, you know what, it's raining at home too, and it's 40 degrees, and we have a ton of food and drinks, so let's just stay... for those of you arriving this weekend, things will calm down, today is rain all day, and tomorrow we start getting showers rather than rain, so it will be ok starting this weekend, I hope.  However those of us who spent this week here really got the worst of it!  Oh well.


----------



## Walt (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cloudy Not Rainy Now---11:00 am Jan 13, 2010*

In fact it is sunny right now.

We went to Lahaina yesterday from 11:00 am to about 3:00 pm.  It was raining as we went into Kimo's for lunch at 12:30 pm.  When we finish lunch it was cloudy with on and off sun .  As we drove back to Kahana Falls about 3:30 pm it started to rain again.  The rain was warm.  People were walking and running in the rain along the way and didn't seem to mind the weather. And this weather sure is better than the weather back home in Wisconsin.  

We arrived on Jan 7th and had several sunny days.  We went to Hana on Tuesday.  The weather was great.  We will be here until Jan 20th.  Tomorrow we move to KBC.  

Here is a slide show of the North Shore of West Maui, Ka'anapali, and the way to Hana from this vacation so far.  I will up date the slide show daily. 

http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/579494976pPjLua
 

Walt


----------



## Denise L (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow  , this thread reminds me that it does rain in Hawaii in the winter!  We were there one February for 10 days, and it rained constantly for 8 of them.  Loved it, really, but now with kids, they would get a little antsy with 8 days of rain.  It's actually romantic with just two!

I was debating whether to go next February or April...now I think I will stick with our reliable April!

It sounds like it is clearing up, so glad for all of you there or those of you headed there.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 13, 2011)

*We finally got a pleasant day *



Cathyb said:


> We are sitting in our Whaler unit with howling winds and torrential rain.  Fortunately the whale watch company let us reschedule to next week!
> 
> It is pouring so hard and wind blowing so much that the street signal in Kaanapali near Westin blew down .  Kind of wished we had stayed in San Diego  .
> 
> ...



The TV reported six inches of rain in 24 hrs in Maui and twelve   in Oahu.  Things have calmed down alot -- people actually laid on the beach in the afternoon.  Another less dramatic front coming in 1-2 days  .


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 14, 2011)

Watched the Honolulu evening news last night and saw the flooding in Kehei 
While it doesn't happen often in January, the place to be the past 2 weeks was the north shore of Kauai. I have the best tan I have ever had.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 15, 2011)

*camachinist*



camachinist said:


> Current NOAA radar is showing LIH and HNL getting pounded. OGG (Maui) less impacted with current band. Yikes.
> 
> There's flooding everywhere in the world it seems, from Australia to South America to Europe to the US. What a wild winter/summer (depending on location). Lots of people killed and injured. Stay safe out there.



How do I move your wonderful radar picture to show Maui?  TIA


----------



## ada903 (Jan 15, 2011)

The sun is finally out today.  The lagoons at Ko Olina still closed, no beach swimming.  I saw something on news last night about the landfill being flooded and biomedical waste going into the ocean, they are now testing for water quality and cleaning up.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful day today at Kaanapali, whales cavorting 1/4 mi. offshore. Rain predicted for tomorrow p.m. It looks like good timing for a TUG get together. 

Off to the beach....

Jim Ricks


----------



## Big Spike (Jan 15, 2011)

Was only on 1 vacation where I couldn't wait to get home (Mexico - to much local food).  Hope you finish out with a couple good days...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 15, 2011)

Cathy, I hope your weather improves. What a difficult trip, and I know you wanted to see whales and relax in the warm sun with no worries. 
Liz


----------



## abbekit (Jan 15, 2011)

PClapham said:


> here at Valley Isle the storm is beautiful!  Better than 10inches of snow...
> 
> anita



So true    Anita, hope you get to take that road trip to Hana!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 16, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Cathy, I hope your weather improves. What a difficult trip, and I know you wanted to see whales and relax in the warm sun with no worries.
> Liz



Thanks Liz--we have had two great days, seeing whales and walking downtown Lahaina.  Think we'll hit the Aquarium tomorrow after attending the Tongan church.  Hopefully tomorrow night's predicted storm is less frightening.  

An employee in Whalen's art gallery said he has been here 18 years and has never seen a storm like we had on Wednesday.  Kihei is still cleaning up their main street of the mud.  Pukilani (in the mountain) has to boil their water for a while.  Kaanapali looks almost like it did before the storm.


----------

